# La Pavoni Professional - Help Please!



## baileyted (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi all,

Merry Christmas!

I've recently started my coffee journey and bought a La Pavoni Professional (Premillenium) off of the very reputable and brilliant Max Selb in Germany. I've been really enjoying learning about it (it's my first ever machine), but I have a couple quick questions for the more experienced users here if you don't mind?

1. My lever is really difficult to push upwards, especially when the machine is heated/has some pressure within. I have to hold the machine in place and really crank it up. Also pushing it down isn't particularly easy, which I think will have an effect on how difficult it is to extract and mess up the times. Is this common, and an easy fix? Has anyone else experienced this, and does it just need a good clean?

2. I read from a lot they struggle with extracting enough coffee, my problem is the opposite, I get around 45g for a 12g dose (given it's premillennium). Any advice, or is this common?

3. Has anyone tried/used a contact shower screen protector? I thought it might help with 2 (just slightly less water allowed in). I also do get coffee on the shower screen almost every time.

Many thanks! Look forward to getting some advice - I'm so far from that god shot... 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Tom. Congratulations on the machine and good luck with it.

What type of grinder are you using?

Is it more difficult to lift the lever with a shot in place, or around the same as if you just lift the lever to let water come out?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

baileyted said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...


 Responses in text.


----------



## baileyted (Dec 27, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Responses in text.


 Many thanks. I will have to give the lever a clean. I'm sure my seals are fine, but if it came to it where may I find spare parts? The machine I got was 2nd hand. I'll also look into lubrication, I'm assuming just some food grade oil will do?


----------



## baileyted (Dec 27, 2020)

DougalMcGuire said:


> Hi Tom. Congratulations on the machine and good luck with it.
> 
> What type of grinder are you using?
> 
> Is it more difficult to lift the lever with a shot in place, or around the same as if you just lift the lever to let water come out?


 I've got a Niche Zero, calibrated so I'm using it around a 16-20.

It's around the same. When the machine isn't hot it's fine (little resistance but I don't need to hold the machine down). When it's warm and I've let a bit of pressure out, it's very difficult to lift and I'm only really able to when I'm holding the machine down. With the portafilter attached it's probably as tough to lift.


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

baileyted said:


> I've got a Niche Zero, calibrated so I'm using it around a 16-20.
> 
> It's around the same. When the machine isn't hot it's fine (little resistance but I don't need to hold the machine down). When it's warm and I've let a bit of pressure out, it's very difficult to lift and I'm only really able to when I'm holding the machine down. With the portafilter attached it's probably as tough to lift.


 I think I'd probably contact the seller and see if he replaced the piston seals etc. That way you can then almost rule that out (the exception being that it is possible to twist one of them when reinstalling in the piston sleeve).

If not then they are pretty easy to replace. I've just ordered myself some new ones from Blustar coffee (some of the cafelat silicone ones). Theespressoshop are also good for spare bits and pieces too.


----------

